# Impossible de booter du cd sur mon ibook.



## Tyler (5 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir.

Je viens de recevoir mon Macbook, donc l'ibook va être vendu.
Je voulais donc faire une réinstallation complète de Tiger PROPRE que j'ai en version complète boite.
Je vais pour booter sur le cd (en appuyant sur C) et là, au moment ou le cd commence à s'ammorcer, j'ai un gel d'écran sur la pomme au demarrage, et là ça bouge plus,fini.

Je ne peux donc pas installer à partir du CD...Autre solution ?

Merci.


----------

